# Spark plug change interval



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

hey guys, i have a Nissan X-trail 2006. i came across this service manual. It's from australia but i imagine the canadian one would be similar.

it indicates a 40,000km service interval for both differential gear oil and spark plugs. the diff fluid seems reasonable but the spark plugs seem overly frequent. I change mine every 80 to 90k. I am on my 3rd set now. how often do you guys change yours?

http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/xtrail_service_schedule.pdf


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Strange. Maybe in some markets, they used copper spark plugs? The ones in Canada to the best of my knowledge came with platinum plugs that were rated for 160,000 km change intervals. If you use iridium plugs they should be changed around 80,000 kms. 
I am on my third set of plugs as well. Changed the original platinum ones at 110,000 for ngk iridium IX, and replaced those again at 175,000. Great plugs. Engine still runs great at 199,000 kms.


----------

